# Is this a mindset headset?



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out what type of headset my bike has. According to the spec sheet it should be a specialized integrated mindset; but I'm not sure it's accurate. If it's not a mindset great but any idea what style headset it is (traditional, integrated...).

Yes it's an Allez Cro-mo Comp. I bought it used being told it was an 04 but it has an 05 fork so who knows. You pin-pointed my challenge that it looks lke a traditional headset and isn't labeled specialized, but I can't imagine the specs don't match.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm guessing it's an '05 Allez Comp. If correct, according to the specs it's a Specialized Mindset , 1 1/8" integrated threadless, triple sealed stainless cartridge bearings.

I see what appears to be upper and lower headset cups (making it traditional), but looks can sometimes deceive.


----------

